# Eure liebsten Songtextausschnitte



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Hallo

Im WoW Offtopic bin ich auf nen Thread gestossen wo jeder seine Lieblingsauschnitte aus Lieder posten kann.... Dachte man könnte hier auch mal was einführen

Bitte wirklich nur Ausschnitte und nicht ganze Lieder posten!

Massendefekt - So wie du 

und ich schau mir einfach an, wie oberflächlich man sein kann, 
und ich bin schon ziemlich froh, das ich nicht so bin wie du, 

ich bin nicht so wie du und will es auch nicht sein 
auch wenn es dir nicht passt, 
ich bin nur ein kleiner Träumer, der Leute wie dich hasst, wie dich hasst, 

jetzt siehst du mich mit grossen Augen an, 
wie ich sowas sagen kann, wie man nur so was sagen kann, 
du lebst in einer Scheisswelt, verdienst dein Scheissgeld, 
weil das was scheisse ist, für dich zählt, 

Onkelz - Ich mache was ich will 

Und wenn ich tausendmal verliere, wenn ich dafür krepiere. 
Du machst mir keine Angst, ich tu' nicht, was Du verlangst! 
Ich gehöre meinen Worten, meinen Worten, meinen Liedern, 
und falls Du meine Sprache sprichst, seh'n wir uns wieder! 

Frei.Wild - Sieger stehen da auf wo Verlierer liegen bleiben 

Rückzug fällt für dich nicht ins Gewicht, 
war schon damals der Feigheit Arschgesicht. 

you are the best – @%*# the rest, 
Du bist stärker als du denkst, 
gehst nach vorn, nicht zurück, 
eroberst Selbstwertdasein nach und nach zurück. 
Angriff, Sturm, Satz und Sieg, 
weil‘s kein aufgeben für dich gibt, 

:-)


----------



## skyline930 (3. August 2010)

Eminem ft. Rihanna - Love the way you lie

I can't tell you what it really is 
I can only tell you what it feels like 
And right now there's a steel knife 
In my windpipe 
I can't breathe 
But I still fight 
While I can fight 
As long as the wrong feels right 
It's like I'm in flight 
High of a love 
Drunk from the hate 
It's like I'm huffing paint 
And I love it the more that I suffer 
I sufficate 
And right before im about to drown 
She resuscitates me 
She fucking hates me 
And I love it


----------



## Doofkatze (3. August 2010)

- Niveau ist keine Creme




- Wir haben uns ein Denkmal gebaut (grundsätzlich pure Gänsehaut)

- Langeweile besäuft sich meilenweit, ich zähle die Ringe an meiner Hand


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. August 2010)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Satyricon - I got erection[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
Come on

Every time I walk down the street
(Erection)
I see a woman that I'd like to beat
(Erection)
I think of blood and I think of love
(Erection)
I think of blood I think of love

I got erection
I got erection[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Iron Maiden - Hallowed be thy Name[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]Can it be there's some sort of error 
Hard to stop the surmounting terror 
Is it really the end not some crazy dream 

[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]Somebody please tell me that I'm dreaming 
It's not so easy to stop from screaming 
But words escape me when I try to speak 

[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]Tears they flow but why am I crying 
After all I am not afraid of dying 
Don't believe that there is never an end 

[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]As the guards march me out to the courtyard 
Someone calls from a cell "God be with you" 
If there's a God then why has he let me die? [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]Amon Amarth - God, his son and holy whore
[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Serpent tongue speaks to me
Of a man from southern land
How ancient gods are enemies
But I don't understand

Hippocritic voice of love talks of peace and christ
Blasphemer of gods above
One thousand years of lies

They hold their swords to out throats
And force-feed us with faith
'bout god, his son and holy whore
But now we retaliate

Prophets of a false believe talk with tongue of ice
Threaten us with hell beneath
Now we retaliate

Turn the blade around, put the oppressors down[/font][/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Bloodletting (3. August 2010)

*Böhse Onkelz - Der Preis des Lebens*

Ich hör' dich sagen du kannst nicht mehr.
Du wünscht dir deinen Tod so sehr.
Ich bin nicht gesegnet, ich bin nicht gnädig.
Ich hab einen Job und der wird erledigt.


*Maroon - Schatten*

Du lebst in meiner Klage und stirbst im Herzen nicht.


*Heaven Shall Burn - Biogenesis (Undo Creation)*

An overbearing dogma in disguise.
Superstition displacing all reality.


*Neaera - Definition of Love (Das gesamte Lied ist einfach genial)*

Rape of the soul
Feel mighty now?
For two hours she was your possession
Your object of desire
In your dirty arms
Every minute under your sweat-stained body
Steels years of her life
The awful taste of your skin lies on her tongue
She will always remember your disgusting face
While her life disintegrates slowly
So slowly
She cried
Confused / Abused
She pleaded "oh no more"
But she couldn't escape
This torment
Raped and tortured
Is this your definition of love?
You bastards die a lonely death
Rest in pain without regrets
Devoured - in your graves of guilt
Fuck you
I hate you
You raped
Disgraced
Destroyed her very core
I hope one day you'll be the victim of her rage


*Neaera - Paradigm Lost*

Welcome to the Shores of Plenty,
Where Possession Equals Happiness.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. August 2010)

*Serj Tankian - Baby*

Now why can't you see that you always perturb me 
so Nearing the end of the world, just leave me alone, 
Leave me alone 
Why can't you see that you always perturb me 
so Nearing the end of the world, leave me alone, 
Leave me alone.
*
Böhse Onkelz - Buch der Erinnerung*

Ich lese im Buch der Erinnerung, 
ich hör mich lachen. 
Mein Leben war ein Märchen, 
erzählt von einem Narren. 
Ich wusste nicht immer, was ich will, 
doch ich wusste, wie ichs kriege. 
Ich nahm es leicht, auch wenn es härter kam, 
es war ein Setzen, ein Setzen neuer Ziele!

 Mein Leben war oft wie ein Spiel, 
wie 'ne lange Reise ohne Ziel. 
Eine Suche nach dem, der ich bin, 
Die Suche, die Suche nach dem Sinn.

 Mein Leben war ein Buch, 
ich musste es so schreiben. 
Ich wollte alles oder nichts, 
ich musste mich entscheiden. 
Das Leben war die Antwort, und ich stellte viele Fragen, 
und dieses endlose Geheimnis hatte unendlich viel zu sagen.

 Mein Leben war oft wie ein Spiel, 
wie 'ne lange Reise ohne Ziel. 
Eine Suche nach dem, der ich bin, 
Die Suche, die Suche nach dem Sinn.

*Bob Dylan - The Times they are A-Changin'*

Come gather 'round people 
Wherever you roam 
And admit that the waters 
Around you have grown 
And accept it that soon 
You'll be drenched to the bone. 
If your time to you 
Is worth savin' 
Then you better start swimmin' 
Or you'll sink like a stone 
For the times they are a-changin'.

 Come writers and critics 
Who prophesize with your pen 
And keep your eyes wide 
The chance won't come again 
And don't speak too soon 
For the wheel's still in spin 
And there's no tellin' who 
That it's namin'. 
For the loser now 
Will be later to win 
For the times they are a-changin'.

 Come senators, congressmen 
Please heed the call 
Don't stand in the doorway 
Don't block up the hall 
For he that gets hurt 
Will be he who has stalled 
There's a battle outside 
And it is ragin'. 
It'll soon shake your windows 
And rattle your walls 
For the times they are a-changin'.

 Come mothers and fathers 
Throughout the land 
And don't criticize 
What you can't understand 
Your sons and your daughters 
Are beyond your command 
Your old road is 
Rapidly agin'. 
Please get out of the new one 
If you can't lend your hand 
For the times they are a-changin'.

 The line it is drawn 
The curse it is cast 
The slow one now 
Will later be fast 
As the present now 
Will later be past 
The order is 
Rapidly fadin'. 
And the first one now 
Will later be last 
For the times they are a-changin'.


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2010)

Sentenced - The Suicider

I'm the Suicider dying every night and day
Killing me is not enough to make me go away
I live to kill and kill to live
And long for dying endlessly
Each time I kill I'm born again
'I have become The End
Thus I am and thus I'll die
yet another thousand times
'I am dead and I am alive
Take a deep breath'
It's the last one you will get!!!


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

The Offspring - Million Miles away

Each passing day 
Every passing face 
Seems like such a blur
I long to be, home silently 
Lying next to her 
Just to get back 
By her side is all,
All I need to be


----------



## Desdinova (4. August 2010)

Guter Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ignite*
Three Years

The writing on the wall
The words that I can't read

Three years, is a long, long time
Your heart beats close to mine
There's no wrong or right
When it breaks
It breaks so miserably
I'm leaving constantly
You always said that
"I feel dead, nothing left for me"


*Metallica*
Disposable Heroes

Life planned out before my birth, nothing could I say 
 had no chance to see myself, molded day by day 
 Looking back I realize, nothing have I done 
 left to die with only friend 
 Alone I clench my gun 


 Soldier boy, made of clay 
 now an empty shell 
 twenty one, only son 
 but he served us well 
 Bred to kill, not to care 
 just do as we say 
 finished here, Greeting Death 
 he's yours to take away


*Rise Against*
Hero Of War

A hero of war
Yeah that's what I'll be
And when I come home 
They'll be damn proud of me
I'll carry this flag 
To the grave if I must
'Cause it's flag that I love 
And a flag that I trust 

She walked
Through bullets and haze
I asked her to stop
I begged her to stay
But she pressed on 
So I lifted my gun
And I fired away 

And the shells
Jumped through the smoke
And into the sand 
That the blood now had soaked
She collapsed
With a flag in her hand
A flag white as snow 

A hero of war 
Is that what they see
Just medals and scars
So damn proud of me
And I brought home that flag
Now it gathers dust
But it's a flag that I love
It's the only flag I trust


*Tool*
Right In Two

Don't these talking monkeys know
That Eden has enough to go around?
Plenty in this holy garden, silly monkeys,
Where there's one you're bound to divide it
Right in two

Angels on the sideline
Baffled and confused
Father blessed them all with reason
And this is what they choose?

Monkey killing monkey killing monkey over pieces of the ground
Silly monkeys, give them thumbs, they forge a blade,
And where there's one they're bound to divide it
Right in two
Right in two

Monkey killing monkey killing monkey over pieces of the ground
Silly monkeys, give them thumbs, they make a club
and beat their brother down
How they've survived so misguided is a mystery
Repugnant is a creature who would squander the ability
To lift an eye to heaven, conscious of his fleeting time here


*Tool*
Stinkfist

Something has to change.
Un-deniable dilemma.
Boredom's not a burden
Anyone should bear.

Constant overstimulation numbs me
but I would not want
You any other way.

Cause,
It's not enough.
I need more.
Nothing seems to satisfy.
I said,
I don't want it.
I just need it.
To breathe, to feel, to know I'm alive.


----------



## Deanne (5. August 2010)

*Wohlstandskinder - Deine Nacht über Berlin*

Deine Bilder sind geblieben, doch heute brauchst du sie nicht mehr. 
Und der Ort, wo sie einst standen, wirkt nun ausgebrannt und leer.
Es war das Ziel, das wir nicht kannten - keinen Weg, kein Abschiedskuss. 
Unsere Freiheit hieß Nintendo, unser Kerker Überfluss.



*Kante - Zombi* _(ja, ohne 'E')_

Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten 
sind wir ein hoffnungsloser Fall 
wir sind nicht aufzuhalten 
wir können nirgendwo aufprallen.
Wir sind ein unheilbarer Virus 
eine Krise, eine Krankheit 
wir sind Leichen, die noch atmen 
wir sind ein reichlich schlechter Scherz.
Und unser Schmerz und unsere Wunden 
sind unser grösstes Kapital.
*


The Ataris - So Long, Astoria*

So long, Astoria
I found a map to buried treasure
And even if we come home empty handed
Well still have our stories
Of battle scars, pirate ships and wounded hearts,
Broken bones, and all the best of friendships

And when this hourglass
Has filtered out
Its final grain of sand
I raise my glass to the memories we had



*Muff Potter - Von wegen (aus Gründen)*

Ich lieg still im Gras. 
Ich schau mir die Fronten aus der Ferne an, heut Nacht. 
Sicherheit wird zu Langeweile 
und Langeweile wird zu Zorn.
Und für den Heimatlosen 
ist Heimweh der Motor für die Flucht nach Vorn 
Und Schmerz macht lebendig, Schmerz macht frei. 
Und survival never goes out of style.


----------



## Asayur (5. August 2010)

Eric Bourdon & The Animals

When I was young:

When I was young, it was more Important, 
Pain more painfull, laughin so much louder then.
When I was young!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. August 2010)

*The Bouncing Souls - Born Free*

A nation's future stands in doubt 
Peace and love are on the way out 
Why can't they just let me be?
How I live is up to me 
Don't forget that your born free

Better die on your feet 
than to live on your knees 

*Bad Religion - How much is enough

*When will mankind finally come to realize
His surfeit has become his demise?
How much is enough to kill yourself?
That quantity is known today, as we blow ourselves away.


----------



## 2boon4you (10. August 2010)

*Wintersun - Starchild*

The whirls of stars takes you now far away
Away from the cold nightmare
Let go of you thoughts and dreams
And you will feel the warmth once again
Starchild! in the Sea of Stars you fall
You fall like a burning star!
Starchild! in the Sea of Stars you fall
... But there is no end to creation
*
Wintersun - Winter Madness*


My hands are frozen, my mind is at the edge of madness
Oh how many nights and days, I've been lost in this land of sadness

*Minas Morgul - Rasse Mensch*

Von allen Rassen die es auf der Welt gibt müsste man eine unbedingt vernichten.. Deine!

*Hatebreed - Spitting Venom*

So believe what you may..
Say what you will..
I'll spit my venom in the eyes or your world!


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2010)

Nina Hagen - Der Spinner

Ich lauf 'n Bahnsteig lang und weiss nicht 
ob ich hier weg fahr oder was
Eh guck mal da kommt n Schnellzug und fährt weiter
Der Bulle von der Bahn taucht auf
Ich halt den Brief in meiner Hand fest
Da steht du fühlst dich tot wie Stein
Huh!
Und das du dir jetzt n Wald suchst
Um dir im Moos ein Bett zu bauen
Dein riesen Saxophon ist naturlich auch da
Und Flöten, Flöten solln auf der Wiese wachsen

Die alte Frau bezahlt mit Kleingeld
Wir warten auf den nächsten Zug


----------



## Spawnferkel (12. August 2010)

*Acid Bath - Scream of the Butterfly*

A creature made of sunshine
Her eyes were like the sky
Rabbit howls like something old
As we twitch to a lullaby
The scalpel shines in god's sunshine
The streetlights whisper pain
And down here near the poison stream
Our god has gone insane

She smiles like a child with flowers in her hair
With blood on her hands
Into the sun she stares
She feels it die
I heard her cry...
Like the scream of the butterfly


----------



## schneemaus (13. August 2010)

*Janis Joplin - Me and Bobby McGee

*Freedom's just another word for nothing left to lose...


*Unheilig - Für immer

*Kämpfst du noch, wenn du am Boden liegst?
Kämpfst du? Ich kämpfe mit.
Hast du Angst, alles zu verlieren?
Hast du? Ich hasse mit.
Brauchst du mich, wenn du nach unten siehst?
Springst du? Ich springe mit.


*Die Ärzte - Vorbei ist vorbei

*Klammer dich nicht so an gestern,
heut ist auch ein schöner Tag.
Hab keine Angst, es könnte sehr viel schlimmer sein.
Schließ die Augen und sei stark.
Wir ham nur dies eine Leben.
Wenn's vorbei ist, ist's vorbei.
Nimm's nicht so schwer, denn das Wichtigste ist doch
du hattest eine schöne Zeit - Eine herrliche Zeit.



*Die Ärzte - Himmelblau*

Die Welt gehört dir, was wirst du mit ihr machen?
Verrat es mir. Spürst du, wie die Zeit verrinnt?
Jetzt stehst du hier und du hörst nicht auf zu lachen.
Die Welt gehört dir und der Rest deines Lebens beginnt!



Mir fallen sicherlich noch mehr ein, wenn ich mal mehr nachdenke ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Enter Shikari - Hectic*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]We'll convene at mine 3pm to play
Sega mega drive, goldenaxe and sonic, all day
"Never played it? I'll teach you.
Can't hack it? I'll beat ya"
That's Pendell making rhymes in the corner with a litre
Of the finest Scrumpy Jack
Whilst Pdex pumps out the latest dnb track
We'll chip it to Justin's, and hit his king kong
Then we'll gather round the piano for a little sing song[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Es geht um Games, aber mehr weiß ich auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Gorrilaz - Superfast Jellyfish (feat. Gruff Rhys and De La Soul)*[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font=tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif]Yo, pretty packages of frosted delights
Look, it comes with a toy hehe, I like that.
I wanna number 4, a number 6, and throw in a plastic doughnut
Just enjoy the gritty crunch, it tastes just like chicken.
Wrappers of many bit sizes
Man, are you freakin blind? That’s a rock.
All mixed in the pot for momma’s homemade from scratch, well, not quite.
Toasted over flames, they be tasting quite right.
All hail king Neptune and his water breathers
No snail thing to quick for his water feeders
Don’t waste time with your net, our net worth is set
Ready, go. Many know others,
but we be the colors of the mad and the wicked
we be bad, we be break it with the 24 hour sign
shower my habits while you dine like rabbits
with the crunchy, crunchy carrots (that’s chicken)
Gotta have it Superfast[/font][/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font=tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font=tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif]Hach, ein wundervolles Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font][/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font=tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif][/font][/font]


----------



## iceteaboss (14. August 2010)

*Kool Savas*

Deine Augenbrauen werden zum "M" von McDonals.


----------



## Nirnaeth Arnoediad (17. August 2010)

"I hurt myself today to see if I still feel. 
I focus on the pain, the only thing that´s real." 
~ Johnny Cash - Hurt ~

"Den Tod zu täuschen ist ein Frevel, denn Tod heißt auch Gerechtigkeit" 
~ Saltatio Mortis - Tod und Teufel ~

"Liebe ist nur eine Traum, eine Idee und nicht mehr. Tief im Inneren bleibt jeder einsam und leer" 
~ Die Ärzte - Nichts in der Welt ~

"The Dreamer and the wine 
Poet without a rhyme 
A widowed writer torn apart by chains of hell 
One last perfect verse 
Is still the same old song 
Oh Christ how I hate what I have become 
Take me Home 
Getaway, runawy, fly away 
Lead me astray to dreamer's hideway 
I cannort cry' cause the shoulder cries more 
I cannot die, I, a whore for the cold World 
Forgive me 
I have but two faces 
One for the World 
One for god 
Save me 
I cannot cry' cause the shoulder cries more 
I cannot die, I, a whore for the cold World." 
~ Nightwish - The Poet and the Pendulum ~

"Erst kommt Lust, dann kommt Bedauern 
wenn ein Wunsch sich dir erfüllt, 
stirbt sogleich die Hoffnung 
und die Gier bleibt ungestillt" 
~ Subway to Sally - Komm in meinen Schlaf ~

"Wie ein Netz wirft sich der Regen über das ganze Land, 
klopft an unser Fenster und erinnert uns daran, 
dass es kein Leben ohne Schmerz gibt, ohne Suche nach dem Sinn, 
keine Chance etwas aufzuhalten, keine Chance etwas zurückzudrehen." 
~ Die Toten Hosen - Am Ende ~

"Du siehst an allem nur die negativen Seiten, schwimmst in einem tiefen Meer von Traurigkeit. 
Tatsache ist zwar, daß wir alle sterben müssen, nur die meisten hätten gerne noch mehr Zeit." 
~ Farin Urlaub Racing Team - Kein zurück ~

For the weakest of the weak 
For the lowest of the low 
My voice for the voiceless 
My fists for the innocent 
~ Heaven Shall Burn - Voice of the Voiceless ~

"Living on a Dream 
Dying for an angel 
Reach out, waiting for a miracle 
No sign of wings as you turn back on me" 
~ Avantasia - Dying for an Angel ~

"In a world of grand illusions 
Where Love is just a Dream 
You gotta make your sacrifices 
Time to pick your poison" 
~ Avantasia - Runaway Train ~


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. August 2010)

Band: Eisregen
Songname: Darf man nicht im korrekten Wortlaut nennen. 

"Was zählt, ist nur die Kunst!"

Im Grunde gibt es unzähliges allein von Eisregen und In Flames.


----------



## Breakyou (6. September 2010)

*Dismember - Skin Her Alive*

Screams echoed in the distance
And I cannot ignore
Smiling at the memories
When I slaughtered the whore

Skin her alive


*Hollywood Undead - The Loss

*Have you ever met a living legend, 
Just a real friend 
Who planned his end? 
And where do I began 
You said it was pretend. 
And when the bullet went through 
It took more then just you, 
It took two, it was you, 
It was me, and suddenly 
How can someone say they're helpless? 
And then they act so selfish. 


*Heaven Shall Burn - Black Tears

*Depression is my only friend. 
Will this torture never end? 
Let me carry on to the dreamers sky. 
I keep crying in my dreams. 
Can you hear my endless screams? 
When I fade away, I fade away.


*Haribo Macht Kinder Froh - Highfives and Breakdowns

*THIS IS
OUR PARTY
HIGHFIVES 
AND BREAKDOWNS!

THIS IS
OUR PARTY
HIGHFIVES 
AND BREAKDOWNS!

THIS IS
OUR PARTY
HIGHFIVES 
AND BREAKDOWNS!

THIS IS
OUR PARTY
HIGHFIVES 
AND BREAKDOWNS!

*The Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Brigde

*Sometimes I feel like I don't have a partner
Sometimes I feel like my only friend
Is the city I live in, the city of angels
Lonely as I am, together we cry


*Nirvana - Rape me

*Rape me 
Rape me,my friend 
Rape me 
Rape me again


----------



## Ihateyou (6. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> *Heaven Shall Burn - Black Tears
> 
> *Depression is my only friend.
> Will this torture never end?
> ...



Man sollte halt erwähnen, dass HSB den Text nicht geschrieben haben.


Anyways:

Insecurities are hidden with comforting words "I love you" meaningless as the next "Fuck you".

More than Life - Never Ender


----------



## Breakyou (6. September 2010)

Ihateyou schrieb:


> Man sollte halt erwähnen, dass HSB den Text nicht geschrieben haben.
> 
> 
> Anyways:
> ...



Ist halt ein Cover. Aber der Songausschnitt in Heaven Shall Burns Version berührt mich viel mehr als in der Version von Edge of Sanity.

*
*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2010)

*Atreyu - Stop! Before It's too Late and We've destroyed it All*

I live, I stalk, I hunt, I eat,
With indifference for all.
I walk, I kill, I sleep, I breathe,
Slowly taking control.

The sickest part of our species,
Ravenous to evolve.
We spread like a fucking disease,
No vaccine protocol.

And at the end of days,
This will be our legacy we...
Kill, kill, multiply,
Untill the skies are black and the rivers dry.
Take, take, we take our time,
We leave no one else behind.


*SoaD - B.Y.O.B*


WHY THEY ALWAYS SEND THE POOR?

Barbarisms by Barbaras, With pointed heels.
Victorious, victorieas, kneel.
For brand new spankin deals
Marching forward hypocritic
and hypnotic computers.`
You depend on our protection,
Yet you feed us lies from the table cloth.

Lalalalala...ouu...

Everybody’s going to the party have a real good time.
Dancing in the desert blowing up the sunshine.

kneeling roses disappearing,
into Moses’ dry mouth,
breaking into Fort Knox,
stealing our intentions,
Hangars sitting dripped in oil,
Crying FREEDOM!


----------



## Edou (7. September 2010)

Fozzy - Wormwood (14minuten, unterteilt in 6 Parts also vom Lyric) Ich find davon alle genial aber ich Post einfach mal Part 2 :>

[II. The Seven Seals] 

On through the dead of night 
See the four horsemen ride 
I saw the lamb open wide 
The seven seals are broken 

The white horse is given a crown 
The conqueror bent on conquest 
The red horse is given a sword 
Taking peace from the world, slayer of men 

The black horse is given a scale 
The deliverer bringing famine 
The pale horse is given the force 
Die by the sword, sickness and plagues 

Souls that are in slain 
Testimony maintained 
The sun a black snake 
Devastating earthquake 

Heaven is still, raining fire at will 
Heaven is still, raining fire at will


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2010)

*Atreyu - Shameful*

Can you breathe in, reach in, and let it out? 
The evil inside, thats eating you out, tonight.
With every venomous move, I will suck you up and spit you 
get out of my life, get out of my sight. 





... schon bissl pervers. O.o


----------



## Crucial² (21. September 2010)

*Blumentopf - Manfred Mustermann

*Ich bin nicht wie die anderen -

- und merk selbst, wie seltsam das klingt.


----------



## Hugo2000 (25. September 2010)

> Was macht ein Mann
> Was macht ein Mann
> Der zwischen Mensch und Tier
> Nicht unterscheiden kann
> ...


----------



## Schrottinator (25. September 2010)

Sportfreunde Stiller: ...Ich liebe mein Leben, so ist das eben,

                                 Und zwar trotzdem, trotzdem und nicht deswegen,...


----------



## Manowar (25. September 2010)

Dornenreich - Trauerbrandung
Manch' Empfindung dringt zum Herzen 
als die Wucht aller Schmerzen,
Doch dies bitterwonnige Beben,
ist mein Puls für inniges Leben.

Dornenreich - Mein Publikum
Der Moment ist dabei Publikum.
Mein Lidschlag fordert ihn heraus,
mein Lächeln ist wie sein Applaus,
Und manchmal gleicht mein leerer Blick
seinem enttäuschten Entsetzen,
denn wenn ich ihm nichts mehr zeigen kann,
erhebt er sich - verlässt mich schnell,
und nur einem gefällt meine starre Not,
nun ist es vorbei.

Denn da klatscht

Der Tod.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. September 2010)

*Most Precious Blood - The Great Red Shift
*
This is my life down here with me
One mistake for which I still pay dearly
Self-reconstruction
after a granted wish
for annihilation
The dissection of definition
the bitter bite of memory
Cringing in anticipation
The reflections on which we used to rely
crushed were we to discover
that they could only lie
Don't lie to me and say you'd die for me
What would you die for

Dazu muss man vielleicht sagen, dass das der komplette Song ist.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. September 2010)

*Knochenfabrik - Der nackte Golfer*

Ihr seid alle Abschaum ich will euch nicht mehr sehn 
denn seit heute bin ich Gott und ihr seid stinkendes Gekreuch 
Mein Reich wird endlich kommen und mein Wille wird geschehn 
wie im Himmel so auf Erden denn ihr labert dummes Zeug

Die Karten sind verteilt ihr habt die Luschen auf der Hand 
in euren Feinripp-Unterhosen spannt die Naht 
Vollgeschissen steht ihr mit dem Rücken an der Wand 
und ändert eure Meinungen um 180 Grad

Ich bin der nackte Golfer und poliere meinen Schläger 
ich entblösse meine Scham und werfe Fensterscheiben ein 
Ihr seid geisteskranke Tiere und ich bin euer Jäger 
ich ziele auf den Kopf und schlage alles kurz und klein


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2010)

Green Day - Time of your life
So make the best of this test, and don't ask why
It's not a question, but a lesson learned in time

It's something unpredictable, but in the end it's right.
I hope you had the time of your life.
&#9829;


----------



## SilentJay (27. September 2010)

*Devil Driver - I dreamed i died

*Destroy all, destroy all or nothing

I dreamed I died, ended up at the gates of Heaven 
Greeted by a man Saint someone, said how’s the ride son? 
It’s been alright, at times a little rough, but why am I here? 
You did alright, lived a little dark and that’s alright 

‘Cause we made the darkside and the rightside is to have no fear, no fear 
My whole life flashed in front of me 
I saw everything that I was and what I had done 
Even let me look back on some good times for a little fun 
Yes, a little fun 
And then I heard damn boy you done good 
Did the every little thing that you could 
And then I heard damn boy you done good 
Damn good 

When you hear the call, bury them all 
Destroy all or nothing 
When I hear the call, I will bury them all 
I will destroy all or nothing


----------



## Zonic! (29. September 2010)

*My Chemical Romance - Famous last words*
 I am not afraid to keep on living
I am not afraid to walk this world alone 
Honey if you stay, I'll be forgiven
Nothing you can say can stop me going home


*Placebo - Battle for the sun

*I, I, I will battle for the sun, sun, sun
And I, I, I won't stop until I`m done, done, done


*Serj Tankian - ...*

Lalalalalalalala lie lie lie


*The Sorrow - Anchor in the storm / Apnoia

*Tomorrow's dawn will never come
The sky turns black and goes on as night
The stars will fade and the sun will descend
All live will vanish as the storm hits the shore
The world known today cannot return

An ocean in despair
As clouds turn into deepest grey
The horizon comes closer and hearts beat faster
The last breath taken is getting one with the storm


----------



## Gothic_1234 (29. September 2010)

SILBERMOND - DAS BESTE

Du bist das Beste was mir je passiert ist,
es tut so gut wie du mich liebst.
Vergess den Rest der Welt,
wenn du bei mir bist.

Du bist das Beste was mir je passiert ist,
es tut so gut wie du mich liebst.
Ich sags dir viel zu selten,
es ist schön dass es dich gibt.

Wenn sich mein Leben überschlägt,
bist du die Ruhe und die Zuflucht.
Weil alles was du mir gibst,
einfach so unendlich gut tut.

Wenn ich rastlos bin,
bist du die Reise ohne Ende.
Deshalb leg ich meine kleine große Welt
in deine schützenden Hände.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2010)

*Muse - Resistance <*3

It could be wrong, could be wrong, but it should have been right
It could be wrong, could be wrong, to let our hearts ignite
It could be wrong, could be wrong, are we digging a hole?

It could be wrong, could be wrong, this is out of control
It could be wrong, could be wrong, it can never last
It could be wrong, could be wrong, must erase it fast
It could be wrong, could be wrong, but it should have been right
It could be wrong could be....

Love is our resistance
They'll keep us apart and they wont to stop breaking us down
Hold me
our lips must always be sealed

*[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][/font]*
*Enter Shikari - Mothership* <3²
*
*
Go tell all your friends that this is the end
Go tell all your friends that this is the end
Go tell all your friends that this is the end
This is the end

I don't understand a word you're saying
what are the clouds running from?
There's something in the air tonight
Something is wrong, spit it out!

I just fell from the Mothership
They said that 
Your answers, were always lying on the ocean bed
Your answers, were always lying on the ocean bed


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> *SoaD - B.Y.O.B*
> 
> WHY THEY ALWAYS SEND THE POOR?
> 
> ...


!!!


aber sowas von!!!


Die Apokalyptischen Reiter
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


Halte aus mein Freund das Sein, denn morgen kanns noch schlimmer sein 
Halte aus des Lebens Bürde, stehe aufrecht und mit Würde. 
Folge einer Stimme nur, die der eigenen Natur 
Trotze hart dem Mittelmass, Genügsamkeit bringt keinen Spass.

Ref. : Es wird schlimmer _(schlimmer)_ als es ist, doch wir werden besser, 

*(besser)* als das feige graue Heer von müden Allesfressern.

Es wird schlimmer _(schlimmer)_ als es ist, doch wir werden besser, 
und wenn die Zeit _(die Zeit)_ gekommen ist, dann wetzen wir die Messer.

Blind vetrauen wir der Elite, bis einer kommt der noch mehr bietet. 

Schöne Märchen uns verspricht, die Wahrheit wissen wolln wir nicht. 
Die Lüge ist einfach zu tragen, Realität schlägt auf den Magen 
Drum üben wir uns in Verzicht und hetzen weiter klagend mit.




Blind Guardian - Another Stranger me

A seed of doubt 
It exists 
And it grows 
A glimpse of life 
From somewhere deep within 
Awake and understand

Is there anyone else here? 
Somebody´s screaming 
Please help me 
Let´s find out now 
That I am not dreaming 
Welcome to my damnation 
Here it comes the real me

I didn´t know 
I couldn´t hear the answer 
My mind was blank 
I should´ve known 
I hold it back but somehow 
There is someone else 
Another stranger me 
Another stranger me

That´s 
When the ice 
Will break away

I can´t get out of here 
Anymore 
Cause none of my keys 
Fit the door

There´s fear and anger 
Hate and love 
I must confess 
It´s out of hand

It´s physic 
It´s cynic 
Still cynic 
All my laughter

It´s cynic 
Just manic 
It´s cynic 
All her laughter

If there´s anyone in 
It soon will be over 
We´ll burn out 
Our soul´s aflamed 
And we´re on our own now 
Give up you cruel invasion 
You´re insane I´ll show you

I didn´t know 
I couldn´t hear the answer 
My mind was blank 
I should´ve known 
I hold it back but somehow 
There is someone else 
Another stranger me 
Another stranger me

Out and gone 
Can´t resist 
Cold and sore 
The bolt of pain 
Keeps ripping through my head 
I can take no more

Don´t tell anyone else but I 
Do not believe her 
She hates me 
I cloud my mind 
She´s a deceiver 
I can feel cruel vibrations 
Would you like to meet me

I didn´t know 
I couldn´t hear the answer 
My mind was blank 
I should´ve known 
I hold it back but somehow 
There is someone else 
Another stranger me 
Another stranger me


[/font]


----------



## Yadiz (3. Oktober 2010)

*Soilwork - Downfall 24 *ab (2:22)

[font="Verdana, Helvetica, Arial"]_You're saying to me:
How could you do such a thing
Cause I've paid, every mistake
building a void impossible to replace._[/font]
_[font="Verdana, Helvetica, Arial"] [/font]_

[font="Verdana, Helvetica, Arial"]Und dann die Musik dazu  - episch![/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica, Arial"] [/font][font="Verdana, Helvetica, Arial"] [/font][font="Verdana, Helvetica, Arial"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica, Arial"][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]*Electric Six - Danger! High Voltage! xD
*[/font][/font][/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica, Arial"][font="Verdana, Arial"]_Fire in the disco
Fire in the taco bell
Fire in the disco
Fire in the gates of hell

Don't you want to know how we keep starting fires?
It's my desire, It's my desire, It's my desire

Don't you want to know how we keep starting fires?
It's my desire, It's my desire, It's my desire

Danger! Danger! High Voltage!
When we touch, When we kiss
Danger! Danger! High Voltage!
When we touch, when we kiss
When we touch

Danger! Danger! High Voltage!
When we touch, When we kiss
Danger! Danger! High Voltage!
When we touch, when we kiss
When we touch, when we kiss

Don't you want to know how we keep starting fires?
It's my desire, It's my desire

Don't you want to know how we keep starting fires?
It's my desire, It's my desire

Danger! Danger! High Voltage!
When we touch, When we kiss
Danger! Danger! High Voltage!
When we touch, when we kiss
When we touch

Danger! Danger! High Voltage!
When we touch, When we kiss
Danger! Danger! High Voltage!
When we touch, when we kiss
When we touch, when we kiss

No more

Fire in the disco
Fire in the disco
Fire in the taco bell
Fire in the disco
Fire in the disco
Fire in the gates of Hell

Gates of Hell _[/font][/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica, Arial"] [/font]


----------



## Olliruh (29. Oktober 2010)

King for a Day - Green Day
King for a Day, princess of dawn.
King for a Day, in a lether thong


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2010)

*Linkin Park - The Messenger*


listen to your heart
those angel faces
they'll see you to you
they'll be your guide
back home where life leaves us blind
love keeps us kind
it keeps us kind !

when you suffered it all
and your spirit is breaking
you're growing desperate from the fight

Remember your loved
and you always will be
this melody will always bring
you right back home

*Sum 41 - Pieces <3*
*
*
I tried to be perfect 
But nothing was worth it 
I don't believe it makes me real 
I thought it'd be easy 
But no one believes me 
I meant all the things I said

If you believe it's in my soul 
I'd say all the words that I know 
Just to see if it would show 
That I'm trying to let you know 
That I'm better off on my own

This place is so empty 
My thoughts are so tempting 
I don't know how it got so bad 
Sometimes it's so crazy 
That nothing can save me 
But it's the only thing that I have

If you believe it's in my soul 
I'd say all the words that I know 
Just to see if it would show 
That I'm trying to let you know 
That I'm better off on my own


----------



## Jengor (1. November 2010)

Farin Urlaub: Dusche

Mein Kühlschrank hasst mich sowieso
Er ist paranoid
Doch als mein Bettbezug mich beißen wollte
Wusste ich ich brauche Dynamit


Farin Urlaub Racing Team: Die Leiche

Es schwimmt eine Leiche Im Teich.
Mein Blick fiel aus dem Fenster, 
Ich sah sie sofort.

Es schwimmt eine Leiche Im Teich.
Wars vielleicht nur ein Unfall, 
Oder war es ein Mord?

Sie schwimmt auf dem Bauch.
Und von hier sieht es so aus, 
Als ob sie döst.

Ein friedlicher Anblick, 
Sie wirkt fast ein bisschen erlöst.

Es schwimmt eine Leiche Im Teich.
Ich sitz auf dem Rasen, 
Ein Hund läuft vorbei.

Es schwimmt eine Leiche Im Teich.
Wahrscheinlich holt gleich jemand
Die Polizei.

Ich würde sie dir so gern zeigen, 
Aber du bist nicht hier.
Bist plötzlich verschwunden, 
Ich hoffe, dir ist nichts passiert.

Es schwimmt eine Leiche Im Teich.
Ich sitze I'm Schatten, 
Und schaue ihr zu.

Es schwimmt eine Leiche Im Teich.
Sie hat deine Figur
Und sie trägt deine Schuh.

Ich werde ein klein wenig traurig, 
Warum nur, ich weiß es nicht.
Ich glaube, ein bisschen
Erinnert sie mich an dich.

Es schwimmt eine Leiche Im Teich.
Ob sie irgendwer sucht, 
Ob sie jemand vermisst?

Es schwimmt eine Leiche Im Teich.
Ich würd dich gern fragen, 
Ob du weißt wer sie ist.

Ich warte seit Tagen auf dich, 
Und ich frage mich, wo du bleibst.
Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, 
Dass du wenigstens schreibst.

Es schwimmt eine Leiche Im Teich.
Ich hab mich gefragt, 
Warum niemand was macht.

Es schwimmt keine Leiche Im Teich.
Denn ich grub ein Loch in die Erde, 
In finsterer Nacht.

Ich trug sie ins Grab.
Sie war nass und so kalt, 
Es war trotzdem schön.

Es war ziemlich dunkel, 
Ich hab ihr Gesicht nicht gesehen.

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo du jetzt bist, 
Doch ich hoff, du vergisst mich nicht.
Denn bis du zurückkommst, 
Solang werd ich warten
Auf dich, auf dich, auf dich.


----------



## Edou (23. Dezember 2010)

Helloween - Are you Metal
I love it loud, let's push it higher 
Until the gain shows just red light 
I love it true and played with fire 
I enjoy a battle without fight 

What I hear I adhere 
Have no fear, stay sincere 

Are you metal? 
Are you metal? 
Are you? 
Are you? 
Are you metal? 
Heavy metal 
Are you metal? 

Call me insane, call me hard wired 
But it's the only noise I like 
Believe in loud and fast and higher 
I can tell the sound of wrong or right 

What I hear I adhere 
Have no fear, stay sincere 

Are you metal? 
Are you metal? 
Are you? 
Are you? 
Are you metal? 
Heavy metal 
Are you metal?

Und: Helloween Who´s Mr.Madman.

My mind is burning like fire 
And my evil heart stands still 
All the time they put me in a wheel chair 
And their meds give me the thrill 

Hold on, what's going on? 
Am I alive or dead, what's reality? 
Come on, what's right or wrong ? 
Am I stumbling through the streets or is it just a stupid dream? 

I'm so lost no 
I'm not fine 
I'm close to borderline 
Because I'm sick yeah 
They call me Mr. Madman 
I was out 
For not long 
Three lusty women 
Walked me home 
When they left, they 
Called me Mr. Madman 
My head is constantly spinning 
And my world is going down 
All alone I'm staring through the window 
Cause the white men took my crown 

Hold on, what's going on ? 
Am I alive or dead, what's reality ? 
Come on, what's right or wrong ? 
Am I talking like E.T. or is it just a stupid dream ? 

I'm so lost, no 
I'm not fine 
I'm close to borderline 
Because I'm sick yeah 
They call me Mr. Madman 
Hey you, listen 
I can sing 
Those evil white men 
Got me in 
When they left here 
They called me Mr. Madman 
I'm done with my tricks 
Cause yeah the straightjacket fits 
When I'm out, you will get who's Mr. Madman! 
I will take my last pill 
Gettin' ready for the thrill 
When I'm out you will know who's Mr. Madman!

Tolle Songs, Helloween ist toll. :O


----------



## Kartonics (1. Januar 2011)

there are people dieing (sterben auf deutsch)
This land ist your land, this land ist my land


----------



## iShock (1. Januar 2011)

Enter Shikari - Today won´t go down in History

You might never meet me,
For I am King.
And as we march into the storms eyes,
I find relief in the rain.
I can hind as I lead my army,
Into certain death.

Eyes over you. _[x2]_

Feel Alive. _[x4]_

And I wanted you to know,
Today won't go down in stone.
(Feel Alive)

And I wanted you to know,
I never meant for this.
(Close your eyes)

And I wanted you to know,
I never meant for this.
(Close your eyes)

Today won't go down in history,
So shut your eyes



hrhr einfach nur epic =)


----------



## Thoor (1. Januar 2011)

Onkelz - Jetzt oder nie

Ich wünsche mir ich könnte fliehen
einfach weg ganz ohne Ziel 
Bevor der Wind sich dreht 
Es ist noch nicht zu spät 

Ich bewege mich jeden Tag 
2 Meter über meinem Grab 
Sag mir was soll ich hier 
Wenn die Worte ihren Sinn verlieren 

Onkelz - Keine Zeit 

Es ist für Dich bestimmt 

Der Tag ist für Dich vorgesehen 
Lass ihn nicht vorübergehen 
Er kann Dir alles geben 
Die beste Zeit in deinem Leben 

Die Zeit vergeht wie im Flug
Sie kriegt nie genug
Sie ist nur das 
Nur das was Du draus machst 

Nichts ist vorhersehbar 
Du lebst auf eigene Gefahr
Eine Kampfansage 
Bis ans ende deiner Tage 

Keine Zeit 
Keine Zeit – für die Wirklichkeit 
Keine Zeit – dein Leben zieht an Dir vorbei 

Sieh was der Tag Dir bringt 
Welches Lied er für Dich singt 

Es ist für Dich bestimmt 

Der Tag ist für Dich vorgesehen 
Lass ihn nicht vorübergehen 
Er kann Dir alles geben 
Die beste Zeit in deinem Leben 

Ein sorgenfreise Leben 
Wird es für Dich nicht geben 
Ganz gleich ob es uns gefällt 
Jeder Tag ist die Begegnung mit uns selbst 

Der Tag ist Dir geweiht 
Verschwende keine Zeit 
Lebe jetzt und hier 
Und begrab ihn tief in Dir


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2011)

*Swiss - Ein König*
*
*
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Irgendwer hat mit meinen Texten immer irgendein Problem 
In einem Land in dem sie Kinder ficken, Rentner hauen, Rinder spritzen 
Ihr seid scheinheilig, guckt wie eure Kinder ticken 
Es ist wahr, es ist hart wenn du die Lage siehst 
Wenn unser Ex-Senator in Rio seine Nasen zieht 
Ein Mann der uns regiert hat, errötet ihr nicht mal? 
Vielleicht gibt es einen Gott und jemand tötet den Wichser 
Bin die Stimme, die Stimme dieser Jugend, die ihr fickt 
Mach die Augen auf, das halbe Land jubelt über mich 
Also gebt mir den Respekt oder ich brenne euch nieder 
Dieses Volk ist so bereit und es kennt meine Lieder[/font]*
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]*
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]*


----------



## Dabears (6. Januar 2011)

Korn - Hollow Life 

Is there ever any wonder
Why we look to the sky
Search space
Asking why?
All alone
Where is God?
Looking down
We don't know

Eig gesamte Lyrics vom Lied ^^ 

http://www.magistrix.de/lyrics/KoRn/Hollow-Life-38811.html


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4E4dHHdAUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



There is the motherfucker look at him 
He has got a big car and money 
He is sure that he can be anything 
He want everyone and everything

There is the jerk-off look at him 
Sitting the whole day in the fucked up office 
His name is boss he wanna fuck me up 
I have a message to them

*Ref: 
*
Fuck you all 

There is the motherfucker look at him 
He think that he is so importent 
But he is a loser, he is just a slave 
And he wanna tell me how I have to live

There is the jerk-off look at him 
He`s got no respect, he`s got no life 
He wanna stand above everyone 
I`ve got a message to them

*Ref: 
*
Fuck you all 

I`m fed up with them I don`t want more 
I`m fed up with them, fuck you all 
Fuck the society, fuck the system 
I destroy them all 
I destroy them

Poser motherfuckers, fake wannabees 
I can`t stand anymore all this shit 
They piss me off, they make me mad 
I`ve got a message to them

*Ref: 
*
Fuck you all


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2011)

*Tenacious D - F*** her Gently *

[font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]This is a song for the ladies
But fellas listen closely
You don't always have to f*** her hard
In fact sometimes that's not right, to do
Sometimes you've got to make some love
And f***in' give her some smoochies too
Sometimes you got to squeeze
Sometimes you got to say "Please..."
Sometimes you got to say "Hey..." 

I'm gonna f*** you, softly
I'm gonna screw you gently
I'm gonna hump you, sweetly
I'm gonna ball you discreetly

And then you say "Hey I brought you flowers"
And then you say "Wait a minute, Sally"
"I think I got somethin' in my teeth, could you get it out for me?"
That's fuckin' team work!

What's your favorite posish
That's cool with me
It's not my favorite but I'll do it for you
What's your favorite dish?
I'm not gonna cook it
But I'll order it from Zanzibar

And then I'm gonna love you completely 
And then I f***in fuck you discreetly
And then I f***in bone you completely
But then I'm gonna fuck you haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaard![/font]
[font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaard![/font]
[font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica, Arial"]Godlike [/font]


----------

